# Goldens in the Park 2014 San Luis Obispo



## Max's Dad

Yes! We are going, also. The event is on July 6, 2014 at Laguna Lake Park in San Luis Obispo. Last year we were there with Gwen and several other GRF members. It was a lot of fun, with upwards of 300 Golden Retrievers all in one place. 

There are several dog friendly motels nearby, plus a very nice dog beach is only a few miles away. Here are a couple of photos of some of the activity from last year.


----------



## Max's Dad

Bumping this up!


----------



## Cookie's Mom

Wow! Looks like so much fun. Too bad Oatmeal and I live on the East Coast- we are so jealous!


----------



## Claire's Friend

We will be there, working a Morris Booth and with Team TriPod !!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

We are coming and looking forward to a sea of GOLD, unfortunately Rookie won't be there. But Claire's Friend say's, "Who knows, you might go home with a new Gotcha!"


----------



## Claire's Friend

Can wait to meet you all. Just look for the Super Heroes !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This looks like so much fun, sure wish I lived on the West Coast.

Hope those of you that attend will share lots of pictures for us to see.


----------



## dborgers

Looks like a load of fun with all that gold! I'll be looking forward to pictures pictures and more pictures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Max's Dad said:


> Yes! We are going, also. The event is on July 6, 2014 at Laguna Lake Park in San Luis Obispo. Last year we were there with Gwen and several other GRF members. It was a lot of fun, with upwards of 300 Golden Retrievers all in one place.
> 
> There are several dog friendly motels nearby, plus a very nice dog beach is only a few miles away. Here are a couple of photos of some of the activity from last year.


This is just around the corner CA folks, mark your calendars so you don't miss out on this GReat Event!

I'm so jealous............


----------



## Max's Dad

Bump!! This event is a week from this Sunday!


----------



## dezymond

Wow July is coming up fast.

Definitely debating going to this event, looks like a blast. 3hr drive though, so still on the fence about it.


----------



## Brave

I want to go, but am still on the fence. It's a 5.5 hour drive for me, which means long hours on the road, late coming home and it's on a Sunday so no room for sleeping in the next day. 

Bear would love to see everyone (and me too!!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

It is a long drive. About 290 miles for us. Last year we drove up on Saturday, booked a motel room, and drove back Monday after a stop at the dog beach. There are at least two dog friendly motels on Madonna Road, less than a mile from the event--a Vagabond and a Best Western. I can tell you that the rate is much less Sunday night than Saturday night if you opt to stay just one night and avoid a lot of driving in one day.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Anyone else coming? We're organizing the food now. If you are joining us, speak up! :wave:


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Bad news, I have a family emergency, I have to fly to Mich. on Tues., oneway ticket, so I don't know how long I'll be gone. Kitty is thinking about coming by herself, and hooking up with Dan & Pam (Harlie2Ginger) in Atascadero, she (we) are really looking forward to meeting Dona, the foster, and all the Forum folks. It's going to be a rough week.


----------



## Max's Dad

Sorry to hear you are not going to make it. Have a safe trip.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Rookie's Dad said:


> Bad news, I have a family emergency, I have to fly to Mich. on Tues., oneway ticket, so I don't know how long I'll be gone. Kitty is thinking about coming by herself, and hooking up with Dan & Pam (Harlie2Ginger) in Atascadero, she (we) are really looking forward to meeting Dona, the foster, and all the Forum folks. It's going to be a rough week.


Sorry to hear this Rookie's dad, my thoughts and prayers to you and your family.

Travel safely


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Rookie's Dad said:


> Bad news, I have a family emergency, I have to fly to Mich. on Tues., oneway ticket, so I don't know how long I'll be gone. Kitty is thinking about coming by herself, and hooking up with Dan & Pam (Harlie2Ginger) in Atascadero, she (we) are really looking forward to meeting Dona, the foster, and all the Forum folks. It's going to be a rough week.


Sorry that your family is having an emergency. Hope that it gets resolved comfortably. Definitely have Kitty join us. We'd love to meet her.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Bad news, I have a family emergency, I have to fly to Mich. on Tues., oneway ticket, so I don't know how long I'll be gone. Kitty is thinking about coming by herself, and hooking up with Dan & Pam (Harlie2Ginger) in Atascadero, she (we) are really looking forward to meeting Dona, the foster, and all the Forum folks. It's going to be a rough week.


Thinking of you, Kitty and your Dad. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

It's almost here !! We will have our "camp" set up again behind the Morris booth. I think everyone is just planning on bringing their own picnic lunch. I am bringing doggie ice cream and a cake for Max's BDay. We will also have a people cake for Jordan and TriPod's 1st Anniversary together as Super Heroes. Maybe someone would like to bring cold drinks ??


----------



## goldenca

Looks like I can go after all. I will be getting a ride (thanks Gwen) so my poor broken ankle (which is now out of the cast) won't have too much stress on it. 

Ticket will have a blast with all the other goldens. Can't wait to see all my golden friends.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Claire's Friend said:


> It's almost here !! We will have our "camp" set up again behind the Morris booth. I think everyone is just planning on bringing their own picnic lunch. I am bringing doggie ice cream and a cake for Max's BDay. We will also have a people cake for Jordan and TriPod's 1st Anniversary together as Super Heroes. Maybe someone would like to bring cold drinks ??


I'm bringing homemade breads and cold cuts. I'm hoping the rest of you will fill in with other stuff.

Maddie will like the doggie ice cream.


----------



## Max's Dad

We will bring some cold bottled water, juices and soft drinks. And a picnic lunch for ourselves. We are very excited to see everyone again this year.


----------



## dborgers

Rudy and I wanted to come, but this weekend was the _only_ time they can change the oil on my private jet. Darnit!! 

Man, y'all are going to have a blast. Wish I could be there. Looking forward to all the pics!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Don't forget your Super Hero bandanas for those of you on Team TriPod !!


----------



## xoerika620xo

wow looks like its going to be a blast! If it wasn't for us being on the east coast we would def join you all. Cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## Claire's Friend

We are on for MAF and Team TriPod at 12:45, so please try to meet up at our booth by 12:30


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Here it is again. I'm hoping to see many of you there. Let me know if you are going so we can meet up.
> 
> Goldens in the Park 2014 - SLO County Golden Retriever Meetup Group (Arroyo Grande, CA) - Meetup


Just a reminder CA Members-Goldens in the Park 2014 is tomorrow, Sunday July 6, 2014, Noon to 4 PM. 

Have fun everyone, looking forward to seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Sure wish I could join you all, sorry I will miss it, but please say "Hello" to Kitty and Dona, and of course Dan and Pam.


----------



## Claire's Friend

It's here, it's here !!! Can't wait to see everyone !!!!!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Claire's Friend

Pic of the booth, Jordan and TriPod re-enact their famous kiss, they met 1 year ago today, Jordan and Ticket with their Doggie Nanny, lots of our kids, Max gets a birthday cake.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

deleted.....


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Goldens in the park photos


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Maddie looking for her next victim (someone to pet her) at the Golden's in the Park.


----------



## dborgers

Looks like loads of fun!!  Was the lovely Miss Dona there?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> https://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=rkCnKrHOjmo&video_referrer=watch


I can't view your video, can everyone else see it?

I got a message to log into Google Chrome, then a message saying to create a channel to upload videos. 

Your pictures are great, what fun.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I can't view your video, can everyone else see it?
> 
> I got a message to log into Google Chrome, then a message saying to create a channel to upload videos.
> 
> Your pictures are great, what fun.


I don't know. Are other people having trouble with it?


----------



## xoerika620xo

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> I don't know. Are other people having trouble with it?


I was directed to my own videos. great photos!


----------



## dborgers

I was also directed to my own YouTube page. 

PS - Here's a tip I discovered about posting videos here: 

- Copy the URL of a particular video
- use the "Go Advanced" text box
- paste it in
- erase the "http://", i.e. everything to the left of 'www.YouTube.com/watch=xxxxxxx'. 

The video will paste in the middle of the page and be viewable full screen


----------



## Claire's Friend

Yes, Dona was there with new Mommy Kitty and foster parents, Dan and Amy. She looks even better than she did on Friday !!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

deleted...


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge




----------



## Claire's Friend

Here's a link to all the pictures you could possibly want !!
7th Annual Goldens in the Park 2014 - Emotions


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dborgers said:


> I was also directed to my own YouTube page.
> 
> PS - Here's a tip I discovered about posting videos here:
> 
> - Copy the URL of a particular video
> - use the "Go Advanced" text box
> - paste it in
> - erase the "http://", i.e. everything to the left of 'www.YouTube.com/watch=xxxxxxx'.
> 
> The video will paste in the middle of the page and be viewable full screen



Or.........Go ADVANCED, hit the You tube icon on the top right, the you tube brackets will come up in your post. 

At the web site address at the very top of your page, copy everything after the = sign and paste it in between the You tube brackets. 

Hit preview, if your video posted, then hit submit reply.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for sharing the video, it's great.

*Claire's Friend,* thanks so much for sharing the link to the pictures. 
They're fantastic, what a great event.


----------



## OutWest

Great photos... I came very close to going but there's just too much going on here. Maybe next year!

Was that GRF's big Max who had a birthday? Happy birthday, big boy!


----------



## Doug

Thanks for sharing this great event with us.
The jovial atmosphere really comes through in the photos


----------



## dborgers

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Or.........Go ADVANCED, hit the You tube icon on the top right, the you tube brackets will come up in your post.
> 
> At the web site address at the very top of your page, copy everything after the = sign and paste it in between the You tube brackets.
> 
> Hit preview, if your video posted, then hit submit reply.


The problem I found with that method is it posts it to the left and isn't expandable to full screen, but it works to post a video


----------



## Claire's Friend

Yes. that's our Max celebrating his 4th


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Claire's Friend said:


> Yes. that's our Max celebrating his 4th


Max looks so buff with his weight loss.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Maddie says thank you, Susan Marie, for the lovely dog ice cream.

I want to thank Max's people for the lovely enamel dog tag. It is beautiful!

Here is a picture of Max and one of Ticket (I'm pretty sure that is Ticket).

And one of Maddie and me with Maddie in "Home" position.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for all the pictures and video!! I swear next year I'm going to try to have the mechanics reschedule the oil change in my private jet so I can make it!! 



> Yes, Dona was there with new Mommy Kitty and foster parents, Dan and Amy. She looks even better than she did on Friday !!


I'll bet it's the most fun she's ever had in her relatively short life.


----------



## Max's Dad

Goldens in the Park on Sunday was a great time. There must have been upwards of 300 Goldens present. Max enjoyed himself and made several new friends. We saw Gwen with Maddie, Goldenca with Ticket, Claire's Friend with Jordan, plus of course, Tripod. Plus, many others. Here are a few photos of the event. In order: The Morris Foundation Booth, Goldenca (Joy) with Ticket, Group shot of the Tripod Goldens against Cancer, Tripod and Max, and Tripod. Also, Max celebrated his 4th birthday, which I posted in the Pictures section.


----------

